# after delivery rash on inner thighs



## monster91

I had my baby a week ago and for the last three days I have been noticing that my inner thighs right by my vagina the skin has been peeling, and there are a bunch of little white bumps they are pimples, but they are just right on my inner thigh on both sides, but not on my vagina. This is really gross and is making me worried. Does anyone have any idea on what this could be?


----------



## Torsornin

from pp pads? or excess moisture???? are you still having any flow? could you go commando a few days?


----------



## monster91

That must be what it is, and yes still flow, I can't not wear underwear because they said no tampons till I heal. I'm just hoping its not some kinda skin fungi


----------



## Torsornin

in my experience - fungal infections on skin folds usually are reddened, sometimes cracked and bleeding - kinda get a smegma thing going, often smell yeastie, the skin will be peeling, very sore...

I think it is either irritation from your pads etc.... (including disposables - I am allergic to everything down there) 

I have to use cloth pads - which I wash with 1/2 strength soap and then double rinse - you could try that (folding up a washrag or something in the mean time)

also if you shave down there or even wax - having to wear a pad 24/7 could be giving you ingrown hairs


----------



## chuck

Wings on pads can cause loads of irritation to your inner thighs


----------



## katjw

Hi, did you fd out what this was? What cleared it? This has happened to me too.


----------

